
Show HN: SimpleWeb - yuriaguernsey
You can view the site here: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;simplewebs.netlify.com&#x2F;<p>I have been working on SimpleWeb, and I am proud to announce that SimpleWeb will be released very soon.<p>Description:
Are you sick of having frameworks?
SimpleWeb provides you with a huge list of elements, that are created with just simple and plain HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.
======
GrumpyNl
Link doesnt work. Not found

~~~
yuriaguernsey
Sorry about that. It should be working now

